# It Ain't Country,But Can You Loan Me A Dime Anyway



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Sweet blusey, and soulful.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Damn!
Duane Allman died way too early! Dude was only 24 years old when he died. I cannot imagine what Duane and Dickey Betts could have done as two of the greatest guitarists of all time.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Sounds like it would fit right in on a ABB album, yes on vinyl


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Boz Skaggs could sure bring it too. All them boys had something that was pretty darn special. Or maybe I got a bit too much bourbon in me today. 

Nah, they were simply real good!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

The bros were awesome - gotta git me some whipping post!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Man, that's good music.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I had to watch it again. You simply don't get to see bands like this any more. That les paul in his hands is just sinister! What a band!


----------

